# Alle Tiere tot



## Tiffi (25. Jan. 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

leider bin ich durch einen sehr traurigen Anlass hier angekommen. Wir haben unseren Teich schon seit 15 Jahren und alles ist jahrelang gut gegangen.Wir haben kaum Mulch auf dem Grund, so dass Faulgase auszuschließen sind, und 2 Eisfreihalter. Außerdem Pflanzenstiele, die einen gewissen Luftaustausch erlauben.
Trotzdem ist jetzt der Sauerstoffgehalt extrem abgesunken und alle Fische und __ Frösche sind tot.

Wie kann das passiert sein?

Traurige Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Koi-Uwe (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara,
trotz des traurigen Anlasses ein leises :willkommen hier bei uns
Leider bist du kein Einzelfall, schau mal hier

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20132

Ich denke bei dir wird es ähnlich gewesen sein. 

Bei solchen Bilder könnt ich heulen. 

Hast du mal die Wassertemperaturen gemessen ? Ich denke in deinem Fall war es eine Kombination aus Sauerstoffmangel und Kälte. Über den Ablauf kann man nur spekulieren.
Ich tippe der Gasaustausch war einfach zu Gering.  

Vielleicht hilft dir das hier auch ein wenig weiter

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/20116


----------



## Christine (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara,

wenn auch ein trauriges, so dennoch ein herzliches Willkommen bei uns.

Leider teilst Du diese traurige Entdeckung mit vielen Teichbesitzern in diesem Extremwinter. Das Problem ist, dass zwar Faulgase entweichen konnten, aber der durch die Fische verbrauchte Sauerstoff nicht ersetzt wurde. Wenn keine Unterwasserpflanzen oder Algen für Sauerstoffnachschub sorgen können - sei es, weil sie nicht vorhanden sind, sei es, weil sie für diese Tätigkeit nicht genügend Licht bekommen, sinkt der Sauerstoffgehalt logischerweise.


----------



## Conny (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara,

von mir erstmal ein :willkommen 
Du scheinst ja nicht weit weg von uns zu wohnen. Wir hatten auch schmerzliche Verluste. Es hilft zwar nicht wirklich, aber man steht nicht so alleine da.


----------



## Tiffi (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo zusammen,

herzlichen Dank für Eure Willkommensgrüße.

Ich bin immer noch fassungslos über die vielen toten Tiere, der größte Koi war 61 cm lang 

Ich verstehe es einfach nicht. Wieso ist denn in diesem Jahr der Sauerstoffgehalt so sehr gesunken, während er in den vorhergehenden Jahren ausgereicht hat? Das kann doch nicht an den paar Grad niedrigeren Temperaturen liegen :crazy. Es sind ja auch alle __ Frösche tot.

Unterwasserpflanzen einzusetzen hat bei uns nie etwas gebracht, weil die Kois sie fast schneller aufgefuttert haben als wir sie reinwerfen konnten.

Bis kurz vorm Frost haben wir noch Sauerstoffsprudler laufen lassen, kann man die auch im Winter durchlaufen lassen? Würde das helfen?

Bevor wir evtl. wieder Fische einsetzen müssen wirdoch sicher komplett das Wasser austauschen oder geht es auch einfacher?

Liebe Grüße
Barbara

Übrigens: Ein großes Kompliment für dieses Forum und die tolle Möglichkeit, Fotos zu zeigen.


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara, 

sehr traurig, was Dir da passiert ist. 
Bevor Du wieder neue Fische einsetzt würde ich mir überlegen, on Teichgröße, und Besatzmenge bei der von Dir eingesetzten Technik wirklich zueinander passen. 
Wenn ich das Bild vom Teich so seh möchte ich das fast bezweifeln. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Tiffi (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> sehr traurig, was Dir da passiert ist.
> Bevor Du wieder neue Fische einsetzt würde ich mir überlegen, on Teichgröße, und Besatzmenge bei der von Dir eingesetzten Technik wirklich zueinander passen.
> ...




Hallo Wolf,

wieso bezweifelst Du das? Was schreckt Dich an dem Foto ab????

Gruß
Barbara


----------



## Wuzzel (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara, 

ich seh ne Menge kapitaler Fische und ich seh einen kleinen Teich und ich lese 6000 liter bei keiner sehr aufwendigen Technik, wie Heizung, aufwendige Filter, usw. 
Es wird sicher eine ewige Diskussion bleiben über Mindestgrößen beziehungsweise Höchstbesatz.
Sicher hatten wir einen strengen Winter, aber die Probleme tauchen eben fast nur in intensiv besetzten Teichen auf. 
Das sollte doch zum überlegen anregen ? Oder ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## gerd5000 (25. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo. Ich hatte meinen Teich nicht abgedeckt. Der oder das Filter läuft gedrosselt durch. Bei dem starken Frost hatte ich schon ein paar Probleme mit den Schläuchen der Spülpumpe des Trommelfilters. Der teich fror komplett zu, bis auf einen schmalen Einlaufschlitz von 5 cm Breite. Es fror so schnell, daß ich nicht mehr in der Lage war, die Ansaugleitung zum Pumpenschacht abzunehmen. Dadurch bekam die Pumpe das Wasser vom Grund, statt wie geplant 40 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche. Dadurch konnte ich am Wassereinlauf nur 0-2 Grad messen. Das Eis ist mittlerweile fast alles weg, und die Temperatur liegt immer noch bei nur 3 Grad. Meine Fische leben alle noch. Ich glaube, daß ich dieses den sonst verhaßten Fadenalgen zu verdanken habe, die sich selbst unter dem Eis gebildet haben. Da überwiegend festgestellt wurde, das viele Kois an Sauerstoffmangel gestorben sind, werde ich vor dem nächsten großen Frost aus Sicherheitsgründen Oxydatoren einsetzen. 
Da die Fische sich ganz normal bewegen, werde ich keine Experimente mit Aufheizen des Wassers machen. 
So viel erst mal. 

Gruß Gerd


----------



## sister_in_act (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo alle

dies war ein wirklich strenger winter dieses jahr und ich lese viele threads mit toten fischen und fröschen.
das ist wirklich ein sehr trauriges kapitel.
für mich war es der erste strenge winter mit umgebautem teich und kompletter filteranlage.bei mir laufen skimmer und BA in einen in der erde versenkten IBC, von dort mit isolierter leitung zu siebfilter eigenbau und patronenfilter in IBC eigenbau.skimmer war den ganzen winter an und filteranlage dito.zusätzlich hatte ich noch eine kleiner pumpe im biotop , die durch bachlauf verlief um strömumg oberhalb zu haben.
am skimmer hatte ich einen eisfreihalter, der jedoch bei -26° dann auch nachhilfe mittels heißem wasser benötigte.
außerdem habe ich sprudelsteine 15 cm unter der wasseroberfläche in skimmernähe im dauerbetrieb gehabt, so lange es unter  null grad war.
als durch starke eisbildung der wasserspiegel abgesunken ist habe ich wasser zulaufen lassen um den skimmer in betrieb zu halten.
langsam taut der teich in strömungsbereichen und um die __ schwertlilien mehr und mehr auf.
alle fische sind wohlauf, soweit ich sie sehen kann, weil teilweise noch ca 15 cm eis in strömungsberuhigten zonen sind.fast alle liegen mit wenig bewegungsdrang in 2 m tiefe.nur ein kleinerer __ shubunkin ist durch den bachlauf ins biotop abgewandert gestern.
im spätherbst hatte ich permanent __ frösche im sammel-IBC, die durch den BA einlass gefunden haben. 
nachdem ich 3 größere blumentöpfe im biotop versenkt habe wo sie sich verstecken können sind sie nicht mehr in den teich abgewandert.
da ins biotop der wasserfall  mündet war auch dort immer ein bereich, der offen blieb.

ich glaube der wichtigste aspekt sind angemessene teichgröße im verhältnis zu den bewohnern,-wie das auch schon mehrfach gesagt wurde.
außerdem zwingend die möglichkeit, daß ein gasaustausch stattfinden kann. 
auch denke ich, daß ein teich eine gewisse tiefe haben muß.mein alter teich hatte nur 1,20 m tiefe und das war bei strengen temperaturen schlicht zu gering.
zumal auch inzwischen in sonst gemäßigten gegenden frostperioden eintreten .

ich habe mir hier viele gute tipps und ideen geholt um soweit zu kommen, wie ich heute bin. das kommt mir und vor allem den tieren zugute.
allen, die große verluste zu beklagen haben kann ich nur empfehlen sich hier zu informieren und zu ändern was falsch angelegt , falsch in bezug auf besatzmenge ist oder auch durch falsche beratung filtertechnisch im argen liegt.

gruß ulla


----------



## rut49 (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo, Barbara,
bei den Foto´s kann man nur, es tut mir wirklich leid um Deine schönen Fische.
Ich habe meinen Teich immer mit einen kleinen Sprudler an einer Stelle eisfrei halten können, aber in diesem Jahr ist er zum ersten Mal zugefroren. Bis vor einigen Tagen hat der Sprudler seine Dienste getan. Freitag stellte ich fest, daß der Teich "dicht" war. Mein erster Gedanke war, Motor kaputt. Aber es waren die Schläuche zugefroren. So versuche ich  mit heißem Wasser für Gasaustausch zu sorgen.
Vor zehn Jahren (in meinem damals noch kleineren Teich) haben meine Fische und __ Frösche das gleiche Schicksal erlitten wie Deine. Ich hoffe, das sie diese lange Frostperiode gut überstehen, und es bald wieder angenehmere Temperaturen gibt.
glG  Regina


----------



## Wasseramsel (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo, zusammen,
ich habe zwar keinen Koiteich, bin aber Fischereibiologe u.a.mit einem (geerbten) 1 Quadratmeter- Betonbecken, 50 cm tief und drei Goldfischen und ein paar (Gast/Winterpflege-) Bitterlingen  drin. Keine Technik. Das war für mich eine Herausforderung. Seit vier Jahren -mit zwei Frostwintern- ist kein Todesfall aufgetreten.
Maßnahme jeden Herbst: ( wenige mm) Schlamm entfernt, Wasser gewechselt. Meine These: wenn sich Faulgase (Schwefelwasserstoff="faule Eier-Geruch-") bilden können, weil organisches Material im Lückensysthem von Wurzeln oder Kies etc. unter Sauerstaoffmangel (Eisdecke) fault, dann ist das ein Zellgift, das über die Oberfläche der Tiere (Fische , __ Frösche etc) eindringt und tötet. Wenn jetzt von oben das Eis kommt, drücken sich dieTiere immer tiefer in die giftgeschwängerte Zone nach unten. Das ist meines Erachtens  in der Regel die häufigste Todesursache.
Unter diesem Aspekt kann man auch ruhig mal den Sinn vieler technischer Hilfsmittel überprüfen....
Viele Grüße, 
Wasseramsel


----------



## Frettchenfreund (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Wasseramsel ( Oderwieistdeinname )





Wasseramsel schrieb:


> 50 cm tief und drei Goldfischen und ein paar (Gast/Winterpflege-) Bitterlingen  drin.






Wasseramsel schrieb:


> Seit vier Jahren -mit zwei Frostwintern- ist keinTodesfall aufgetreten.



Da würde ich mal sagen :gratuliere Glück gehabt.

.


----------



## flohkrebs (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

hallo!

Ich überleg jetzt die ganze Zeit, wie es unseren Fischen wohl geht....

Der Teich ist ja zugefroren, bis auf da, wo das Frischwasser (ständig) zufließt - da ist eine große eisfreie Stelle, aber ich kann keine Fische sehen - gutes Zeichen??
Wie soll das in einem relativ großen, aber nicht extrem tiefen Teich (außer in den Flachwasserzonen durchgehend 1 Meter) funktionieren??
Ich mein, ein Großteils des Bodens ist eben *nicht* "sauber", sondern es hat sich da mit der Zeit eine Art Schlammschicht gebildet, die aber - zumindest im Sommer - nicht stinkt! Es wachsen da ja auch einige Unterwasserpflanzen - wie soll ich da das Laub jemals wieder herausfischen, ohne alle Pflanzen herauszureißen??
Als Beweis für die Ungiftigkeit sehe ich, dass es da unten im Herbst von Bachflohkrebsen nur so wimmelte! Die sind doch ziemlich empfindlich, was Sauerstoffarmut angeht, oder??
Und ich hab mich noch gefreut, weil eben das Laub, was zu Boden gesunken ist (nicht alles, teilweise haben wir es abgekeschert, bevor es unterging!) - das ist doch "Kleingetierfutter" und die Forellen fressen ja auch im Winter (wie die __ Störe) - so verhungern sie wenigstens nicht...

Hab ich da einen Denkfehler irgendwo??
Oder ist das ganze ab einer gewissen Größe nicht mehr so tragisch?
Ich mein, in einem natürlichen Weiher fischt ja auch niemand Laub ab...
Macht der "dichte Untergrund" wirklich so viel aus??
Vor allem, wenn der Teich schon "eingelebt" ist, dann kann organisches Material im Sommer ohne Faulgase verwesen - funktioniert das im Winter prinzipiell nicht?? :shock

Es reicht doch für´s Entweichen der eventuell entstandenen giftigen Gase, wenn an einer Stelle eisfrei bleibt??
oder gibt es da irgendeine "Mindestens xxx Prozent-Regel"??
Im Vergleich zu unserer großen Teichoberfläche ist diese eisfreie Fläche nicht wirklich groß, hmmmm.....


Wäre dankbar, wenn mich da ein Profi aufklären könnte... (unser Teich ist technikfrei)

liebe Grüße!


----------



## axel (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Flohkrebs

Ich bin kein Profi.
Durch Deinen ständigen Frischwasserzufluß wirds den Fischen schon gut gehen. Den Schlamm wird ich aber heraushohlen .
Es sind schon ganze Seen gekippt weil zuviel Schlamm darin war .

Lg
axel


----------



## chromis (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hi,



> Wir haben unseren Teich schon seit 15 Jahren und alles ist jahrelang gut gegangen.


das steht so oder ähnlich in allen tote-Fische-threads die jetzt oder in den nächsten Wochen hier und in anderen Foren laufen.

Vor 15 Jahren waren's eben auch noch weniger Fische und die Tiere waren natürlich viel kleiner(oder sind die nicht gewachsen?). Egal ob dieser Teich mit Koi und __ Graskarpfen, der Teich aus der Zeitung mit 65 toten Koi oder tote __ Störe, irgendwann schlägt ein deftiger Winter zu und dann rächen sich soche Fehler. Schreibt man hier im Sommer, dass ein 6000l Teich viel zu klein ist für Tiere, die 10 bis 20kg schwer werden können, dann erntet man nur ungläubige Antworten mit dem Hinweis, dass die Tiere sich schon jahrelang gesund und munter im Teich tummeln.   

Wenn Teichgröße, Art des Teiches, Technik und Besatz nicht zusammenpassen, dann gibt's unweigerlich diese Katastrophen und der Zoohandel freut sich im Frühjahr über immens gestiegen Verkaufszahlen bei Teichfischen. Wenn mal ein einzelnes Tier den Winter nicht übersteht, dann muss das nicht gleich solche Ursachen haben. Diese Massensterben hat allein der Teichbesitzer zu verantworten. Mitleid hab ich da keines, höchstens mit den Tieren


----------



## 69pflanzenfreund69 (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hi flohkrebs,

also bei einer so großen Teichoberfläche würd ich evtl schon an ein paar mehr stellen die Möglichkeit geben das das Gas entweicht. Hast du denn sonst sehr viel unterwasserpflanzen bzw. auch schilfbewuchs im Teich ? (zeigst uns mal ein Bildchen ?)

Ich hab vor kurzem mal auf meine 2cm dünne eisschicht leicht am Rand getreten, und schwuups ... da ist ne Luftblase unterm eis entstanden die dann deutlich zu sehen war und auch dort an Ort und stelle blieb. Ich will also damit sagen das bei einem großen teich sich evtl. die faulgase an dem Ortumkreisw unter der eisfläche halten wo sie entstanden sind und nicht zum evtl. 15m entfernten eisloch strömen - es ist nur so ne vermutung von mir = also bitte liebe spezis, verbessert mich bitte wenn ich hier was falsch geäußert habe. ? lieg ich da falsch ?

Sind denn deine wasserwerte ok ?


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Flohkrebs,
ich denke auch das du dir im Moment nicht allzu viele Sorgen machen musst.
Da du ja laut Profil nur Forellen im Teich hast und der ja auch nicht wirklich klein ist sollte es gehen.

Und wenn nicht ? Was willst du denn machen bei der Teichgröße ?

Aber schön das du dir Gedanken machst. Leider kenne ich die Lebensgewohnheiten von Forellen im Winter nicht so


----------



## Conny (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo,

in unserem __ Lotos-Bottich habe ich eine seltsame Entdeckung gemacht.  Ich habe, bevor ich ihn eingepackt habe (ich weiß, das Rhizom ist nicht frostfest), nach meiner Meinung alle Posthornschnecken rausgeholt. Der Bottich hatte eine dicke Eisschicht, trotz Noppenfolie und Styrodur, schien aber nicht komplett durchgefroren. Jetzt __ schnecken kleine Posthörner rum! Wie haben die überlebt?  Ich habe Laubblätter drin gelassen, zwischen denen sie wohl versteckt waren.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo,
ich habe das Thema mal in das Forum "Tiere im und am Teich" verschoben, da es ja nicht mehr nur um die leider verstorbenen Fische und __ Frösche von Barbara geht.
Dort sind auch andere Threads zu diesem traurigen Thema.


----------



## stu_fishing (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



chromis schrieb:


> Schreibt man hier im Sommer, dass ein 6000l Teich viel zu klein ist für Tiere, die 10 bis 20kg schwer werden können, dann erntet man nur ungläubige Antworten mit dem Hinweis, dass die Tiere sich schon jahrelang gesund und munter im Teich tummeln.



Du sprichst mir aus der Seele Rainer. Im Sommer geben sich alle sehr beratungsresistent, und im Winter schreien alle weil die Fische sterben.....


----------



## naturteichtante (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

hallo liebe forengemeinde,

da bekommt man ja angst um die eigenen fische. ohje, wer weiß was mich erwartet, wenn ich zum teich fahre und das eis weg ist 

vorletzte woche war ich da, und der war komplett zu gefroren. so, daß man da hätte schlittschuh laufen können. eigentlich dachte ich, daß er durch den zu/ablauf nicht komplett einfriert. es hat sich eine schneise im eis gebildelt ...

wie funktioniert das dann in teichen die nicht vom mensch bewirtschaftet werden? 

lg
tante


----------



## Wuzzel (26. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Tante, 

die natuerlichen Teiche haben meist andere Vorraussetzungen (z.B. dauernder Zulauf) und nicht einen so dichten Besatz wie Gartenteiche.

Wolf


----------



## naturteichtante (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

wuzzel,

über so einen teich verfüge ich doch mit zu/ablauf -kette in einem teichsystem von einer quelle genährt. trotzdem zugefroren :?

lg
tante


----------



## flohkrebs (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



naturteichtante schrieb:


> über so einen teich verfüge ich doch mit zu/ablauf -kette in einem teichsystem von einer quelle genährt. trotzdem zugefroren


hallo!
Du meinst, der Zufluss ist eingefroren??
Aber fließendes Wasser kann doch normalerweise nicht einfrieren, oder??
Na ja, war/ist heuer wohl ein wirklich extrem kalter Winter...
Unser Teich ist auch ganz zugefroren, aber nicht da, wo das Wasser zufließt   Da ist ein großes "Loch" im Eis....
Schlittschuhlaufen sollte man auf einem Teich, in dem Fische überwintern, besser nicht - aber das weißt du sicher!!

Jetzt probier ich mal ein Foto einzustellen 
Hier ist keine Begrenzung - auf dieser "Hangseite" geht der Teich nahtlos in die umgebende Erde über und da wachsen weiter unten noch mehr Sumpfpflanzen...
Leider machen die Weiden ziemlich viel "Dreck", aber wenn ich daran denke, wie schön es im Frühling summt - Bienen und Hummeln haben da ihre erste Nahrung!! Dann bring ich es nicht über´s Herz, sie zu fällen...
Wasserwerte hab ich noch nie gemessen - das erledigen unsere "Bioindikatoren"  
Ich könnte gegebenenfalls eh nicht viel ändern, weil der Zufluss ein Bächlein aus dem Wald ist und ich hab einmal gesagt:
"wenn in unserem Teich Fische leben können, dann sollen sie leben - wenn sie nicht leben können, dann kommen keine mehr rein bzw. keine Forellen mehr..."
Bei denen sind glaub ich auch nicht die Wasserwerte soooo alleine ausschlaggebend, die Hochsommer-Temperaturen dürfen einfach nicht allzuviel steigen.
Und daran könnte ich sowieso nichts ändern.
Wir haben kein __ Schilf, aber __ Rohrkolben - hat doch wohl die gleichen Gasaustausch-Effekte, oder??
Macht Rohrkolben mit seinen Rizomen eigentlich auch die Teichfolie kaputt??
Sonst wäre das doch eine tolle Alternative - Rohrkolben bringt auch viel Sauerstoff in den Teich!!
hier mal der Foto-Versuch:
auf dem ersten Foto sieht man die "Raubtierfütterung" (das sind meine Fische  )
Leider hab ich keine schöneren Fotos ohne Menschen drauf und mich selber möchte ich dann doch nicht ins Netzt stellen 
Ein Eisfoto wäre mal interessant, mach ich sobald wir wieder zum Teich kommen - falls es dann noch Eis gibt! Hier ist abwechselnd Tauwetter und dann friert es wieder....

liebe Grüße!


----------



## Wasseramsel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

sondern es hat sich da mit der Zeit eine Art Schlammschicht gebildet, die aber - zumindest im Sommer - nicht stinkt! Es wachsen da ja auch einige Unterwasserpflanzen - wie soll ich da das Laub jemals wieder herausfischen, ohne alle Pflanzen herauszureißen??

Ich hatte mal einen 120 Quadratmeter- Naturteich; Da haben wir ( ein paar Mann) den Teich bis auf eine Pfütze abgelassen, leergefischt und den Schlamm aus den Wurzeln herausgespült. An der tiefsten Stelle stand eine Schmutzwasserpumpe. Das hat nur Wasser gekostet, aber die Kräfte geschont.
.............
Ich mein, in einem natürlichen Weiher fischt ja auch niemand Laub ab...
Macht der "dichte Untergrund" wirklich so viel aus??

Oh, Ja: Das anstehende Grundwasser durchwandert den Teich, bringt sogar Sauerstoff in die Tiefen des Sediments und trägt gelöste Abfallstoffe weg.

Vor allem, wenn der Teich schon "eingelebt" ist, dann kann organisches Material im Sommer ohne Faulgase verwesen - funktioniert das im Winter prinzipiell nicht?? :shock

Die Faulgase findest Du immer in ein -bis zwei Zentimeter Tiefe abwärts.

Es reicht doch für´s Entweichen der eventuell entstandenen giftigen Gase, wenn an einer Stelle eisfrei bleibt??

Ich habe die Hypothese, daß weniger das aufsteigende Gas (muss nicht immer giftig sein) den Tod der Tiere bringt, als der Körperkontakt zu den Schwefelwasserstoff- führenden Schichten im Sediment. Das geschieht, wenn das Eis von oben n äher kommt und das Tier in diese Schichten hinein ausweichen muss. Verschlimmert wird die Sache, wenn es unten eng wird, weil zuviel Fische auf den tiefsten Punkt des Teiches sich zusammenziehen, gegenseitig stören und "aufregen". 
Sauerstoffmangel halte ich für weniger tragisch, da ein Tier (Fisch oder Frosch) bei 4Grad C kaum Stoffwechsel hat und entsprechend wenig Sauerstoff veratmet.

Viele Grüße


----------



## matzeed7 (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Ja, ich denke mal Wuzzel hat Recht!

Es macht den Anschein als ob zu viele Fische im Teich waren. Diese Eisfreihalter helfen nicht bei diesen Temperaturen. Ich habe auch so einen und der war innen zugefrohren. Da muss man sich schon was besseres enfallen lassen. Jeder schwört natürlich auf seine Variante. Das Netz ist voll davon. Ich habe mir einen grossen Styroporring gebaut und in der Mitte auf ca 30cm Tiefe Luftsteine gehängt. Über das loch kommt dann noch ein Styropordeckel mit Belüfterpumpe.


----------



## Annett (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo zusammen.



			
				stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> chromis schrieb:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Bitte bedenkt in diesem Zusammenhang, dass Barbara (alias Tiffi) hier nicht im Sommer um Rat gefragt hat, sondern vor zwei Tagen - genau so lange ist sie hier auch angemeldet. 

Sind wir hier im Forum zum Helfen, oder zum Verurteilen? 
Meint Ihr nicht, es wäre besser auch in diesem Falle die Antworten nicht zu pauschalisieren? 
Alles ist schon 20x und mehr da gewesen - keine Frage. 
Aber es sitzt zu 95% ein anderer Mensch vorm PC, der Euch diese Fragen stellt.

"Der Ton macht die Musik."
Was nützt es dem Teich/den neuen Fischen, wenn wir so die Hilfesuchenden vergraulen? Gar nichts. 

Auch ich sehe in mind. 8 Koi auf 6000l einen zu hohen Besatz - wenn aber der einzige Berater bisher der Fischverkäufer war...... woher soll das Wissen um die eigenen Fehler kommen?

Wenn die Themenerstellerin soo beratungsresistent wäre, wie zum Teil hier geschrieben, dann hätte sie sicher nicht die Frage nach dem "Warum" gestellt und nach Antworten gesucht, sondern einfach einen neuen Koi-Dealer. 

Die Diskussion um Mindestgrößen hatten wir bereits im leider noch unfertigen Einsteiger-Beitrag von Alex und sind zu keinem 100% richtigen Ergebnis gekommen, da es eben immer auch von der Lage, der Technik und vielen weiteren Parametern abhängt. 
Oder warum passiert in einem anderen, gleichgroßen Teich mit wesentlich mehr Koi nichts?

Ob es nun im Endeffekt O2-Mangel, CO2-Vergiftung, zu tiefe Temperaturen oder sonstwas war - das wird m.M.n. keiner mehr feststellen können.

Eure Aussagen sind sicherlich nicht falsch (wer von den länger angemeldeten Mitgliedern erinnert sich nicht an die Endlosdiskussion um Miniteiche mit 4 und mehr Goldfischen, die noch weitere Kollegen bekommen sollten ) - aber sie treffen nun mal nicht für jeden zu, der hier jetzt HILFE sucht.
Ihr habt das Wissen - also teilt es bitte, auch wenn es immer mal eine Wiederholung bedeutet. Oder setzt einen Link. Nicht zu den Vorwürfen, sondern zu den Antworten. 


Ich hoffe, meine Worte regen auf allen Seiten ein wenig zum Nachdenken an. 



MfG
Annett


----------



## Vespabesitzer (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



matzeed7 schrieb:


> Diese Eisfreihalter helfen nicht bei diesen Temperaturen. Ich habe auch so einen und der war innen zugefrohren. Da muss man sich schon was besseres enfallen lassen. Jeder schwört natürlich auf seine Variante.



Zur Technik: bei mir lag auch 20-30cm Schnee auf dem Eis, dadurch wären auch die Schlitze im Styropor-Schwimmer verschlossen.
Deswegen liegt ja auch oft ein Rohr (quasi Schnorchel) dabei.
Damit das Eis nicht auch unter dem Schwimmer zufriert habe ich bei ganz kalten Zeiten einen 200Watt Heizstab mit Schwimmer (unter dem Styropordeckel) schwimmen lassen.
(war in den letzten Jahren aber wenige Wochen im ganzen Jahr (also Stromkostenmässig auch noch o.k.)


Hallo Tiffi ( Barbara)
wirklich schade um die Tiere,.. und schade, dass du mit diesem Thema den ersten Kontakt zum Forum bekommen hast.

Mir sind die Fische teilweise über díe Jahre einzeln "entschwunden",.. und jedesmal grübelt man selbst über Fehler und Gründe.
Solch ein "Supergau" wäre für mich auch der Horror...  

Natürlich will man den Grund ja auch wissen,.. damit sowas nie wieder passiert,..
Klar, die Teichgröße ist ja das eine, PS: habt ihr die 6000 Liter mit einer Wasseruhr ausgelittert ??
Ich habe selbst einen neuen 14000Liter Teich (noch ohne Fische) und einen kleinen ca. 1300Liter "Botisch" mit kleinen Goldfischen.
Bei dem hartem Winter, war der große Teich ca. 20-30cm tief durchgefroren,
der kleine hingegen (liegen ca. 7m auseinander danebn) nur 5-10cm.
Also ist die Umgebung für ein "Tiefenzufrieren" auch örtlich sehr abhängig. 

Kopf hoch        /   @Annett: recht hast´e 
mfG. Micha


----------



## neuteichbesitzer (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo,bei mir taut der Teich allmälich auf. Leider musste auch ich feststellen,das bei mir ''nur'' meine beiden KOI's tot sind. Alle , soweit ich es sehen kann , Goldfische sind am Leben geblieben. Wie kann es sein, gerade meine 'großen' gestorben sind? Eisfreihalter war ständig in Betrieb,und hat ein Loch von ca.50cm Drm gelassen.

Gruß neuteichbesitzer


----------



## axel (27. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo neuteichbesitzer 

Willkommen bei den Teichfreunden :Willkommen2
Das ist ja traurig mit Deinen Kois 
Um Dir einen Rat geben zu können benötigen wir aber noch einige Informationen .
Wie groß ist den Dein Teich ? Wie tief ist er ? Und was für ein Teich hast Du ?
Was für Technik hast Du im Winter laufen ? Und wie sieht Dein Teichgrund aus ?
Wieviel Fische hast Du im Teich ?
Ein paar Fotos wären auch toll 
Wie ist den Dein Vorname ?

Lg
axel


----------



## stu_fishing (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

@ Annett
das sollte kein Angrif auf die Themenerstellerin oder sonst jemand sein. Aber im Prinzip läuft es leider häufig nach diesem Schema ab. 

Wenn jemand einen Hund halten will informiert man sich doch auch vorher. Bei Fischen wird da leider meistens verzichtet. Ich kann ja verstehen wenn man traurig ist weil seine Fische gestorben sind. Aber in den meisten Fällen hätte man das durch vorherige Information vermeiden können. 

lg
Thomas


----------



## axel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Thomas

Das mit den speziellen aber wichtigen Informationen besorgen ist aber nicht ganz so einfach für die meisten die sich einen Teich anlegen . 
Ich hab zum Anfang auch in Teichzeitschriften gelesen . Da steht zwar wie man einen Teich anlegt, wie man ihn bepflanzt usw , aber was die Zusammenhänge von Teichgröße und Fischanzahl und der Wasserchemie angeht hab ich hier im Forum erst viel dazugelernt .
Ich schätze die meisten sehen in den Baumärkten und Gartencentern die Teichsachen und kaufen die drauflos . Eine umfassende Beratung bekommen die vermutlich nicht dort .
Also ich würd einen Neuankömmling hier erst mal gar keine Vorwürfe machen und mich freuen das er hierher gefunden hat . Hier hat er ja die besten Möglichkeiten etwas zu lernen, damit er in Zukunft etwas gutes für seine Fische tun kann .

Lg
axel


----------



## matzeed7 (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Ja, Axel hat schon irgendwie Recht!

Neulingen wird es nicht leicht gemacht. Wer kennt nicht die Blumigen Versprechen der "Fachleute" aus den diversen Gartencentern. Wo man eine fachgerechte und individuelle Beratung in 2min, gleich neben dem Regal für die Teichchemie, bekommt. Wenn dann aber erst alle Fische tot sind weiss man dann ganz genau das was nicht OK war. Und hier kommt zum Glück ein solches Forum zum tragen. Hier stehen keine Verkaufsinteressen im Vordergrund. Es gehört aber auch ein wenig Mut dazu um solch heikle Themen anzusprechen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hi,

das gerade große Fische bei diesen Winter in vielen Teichen eingegangen sind hängt ganz einfach damit zusammen das große Fische deutlich mehr Sauerstoff benötigen als kleine. Je größer ein Fisch wird, umso mehr Körpermasse besitzt er die mit O2 versorgt werden muß. Es kann durchaus sein das z.B der 10kg Koi eingeht, während mehrere 100 Sömmerlinge (50g Fischchen) noch problemlos über die Runden kommen. 

Noch ne Bemerkung zu "die Fische sind doch schon ein paar Jahre ohne Probleme im Teich". 
Dabei wird dann aber das wichtigste außer acht gelassen. Die Längen/Gewichtszunahme läuft nicht linear ab. Ein Fisch der in einem Jahr z.B von 10 auf 20 cm wächst verdoppelt sein Gewicht nicht, sondern vervielfacht es (mit dementsprechenden Mehrbedarf an O2). Irgendwann ist so viel Fischmasse im Teich das der Sauerstoff im Wasser nicht mehr reicht (und dann erwischt es als erstes die "dicksten Fische")

MfG Frank


----------



## jochen (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo,

immerwieder schön zu lesen wie böse doch die Verkäufer sind, sie sind an allen Schuld...

zB. das man sich nicht vorher informiert, sich nicht eine gewisse Grundkenntnis anschafft,
bevor man in den Laden geht.
In der heutigen Zeit nutzt fasst jeder das Medium Internet, und wenn man sich als verantwortungsvoller Tierhalter für welche Tierart auch immer interessiert, kann man sich ein gewisses Wissen selbst als Anfänger anlesen.

Den Verkäufer als bösen Buben (auch wenn er einer sein sollte) hinzustellen, ist für mich einfach naiv, und nur eine Ausrede für den Willen sich vor dem Kauf zu informieren.


----------



## Frank (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo,

hmmm, so ganz einer Meinung bin ich da nicht mit Jochen ... 

Wenn ich als absoluter "Frischling" einen schönen Gartenteich bauen möchte, dann wäre auch für mich ein "Baumarkt" oder das "Zoofachgeschäft" die erste Anlaufstelle. 
Was gibt mir den Grund dem freundlichen Verkäufer nicht über den Weg zu trauen? 
Woher soll ich als unerfahrener Neuling denn wissen, dass er, im günstigsten Fall vllt. keine Ahnung hat, und im schlimmsten Fall sogar mit Vorsatz handelt - nur um sein Geschäft anzukurbeln.
Ich würde sogar noch einen Schritt weiter gehen: Die Geschäfte müssten viel mehr in die Pflicht genommen werden.
Es wird bei so vielen Gelegenheiten nach dem Tierschutz gerufen, aber wie viele Zoohandlungen und vor allem Baumärkte gibt es denn, in denen man von schlecht ausgebildetem Personal beraten wird. 
Da sollte man ansetzen, das nur gut geschultes Personal eingestellt wird. Es sollte auch kontrolliert werden, ob man falsch beraten wird und das dann auch dementsprechend ahnden.
Aber das wird es wohl nie geben. Und warum?? 
Der Hund kann herzerweichend jaulen, wenn man im auf die Pfote tritt. Der Bulle mit dem gebrochenen Bein, brüllt aus Leibeskräften auf dem Viehtransport, das einem eine Gänsehaut den Rücken runterläuft.
Nur die Fische, selbst wenn ihnen Flossen fehlen oder der Pilz schon ein Loch in den Leib gefressen hat, der kann sich nicht bemerkbar machen.

Aber ich schweife ab. Also für mich trägt bei Neueinsteigern der Verkäufer eine erhebliche Mitschuld. Einen Grund mich im Internet zu informieren sehe ich nicht wirklich. 
Er hat mir doch alles nett erklärt und mir aufgelistet was ich alles brauche.
Bei meinem Autokauf habe ich auch nicht erst in Internet geschaut, da hab ich mich ebenfalls auf meinen freundlichen verlassen.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



jochen schrieb:


> Den Verkäufer als bösen Buben (auch wenn er einer sein sollte) hinzustellen, ist für mich einfach naiv, und nur eine Ausrede für den Willen sich vor dem Kauf zu informieren.



Danke Jochen, 

da sprichst Du mir aus der Seele ! 
Bei der Vielzahl an Produkten, die heute in einem immer schärfer werdenden Wettbewerb zu immer kleiner werdenden Gewinnspannen an den Mann gebracht werden, kann die Beratungsarbeit und das Fachwissen, was heute oft von vielen Verkäufern verlangt wird gar nicht geleistet werden. 

Wer ein Auto kauft macht sich doch auch vor dem Kauf mit den Regeln zur Benutzung eines Autos kundig. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## Christine (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hi Ihrs,

meiner Meinung nach sollte man sich schon informieren. Und *planen*.

Ich kaufe nicht spontan beim Erstbesten. Und schon gar nicht Tiere. 

Ich stehe auch nicht morgens auf und sage "och, die Sonne scheint, ich glaub, ich bau heute mal einen Teich". 

Das Internet (ich kann ohne gar nichts mehr kaufen) informiert mich über alles. Und wenn es ein Fremdwort ist, gibt es immer noch das gute alte Buch. Mehr denn je. Gut - auch da wird Unsinn geschrieben, aber doch weniger, als das, was mancher schlecht geschulter "Fachverkäufer" so von sich gibt. Die Autoren haben Ihr Buch verkauft, die wenigsten leben vom Verkauf der Zutaten.

Ein ganz großes Problem - denke ich - ist dieses Klischee, dass in vieler Laien Köpfe noch rumspukt, vom genügsamen __ Goldfisch im Weckglas... Und das bezahlen leider immer noch tausende von Fischen mit dem Leben.


----------



## Platin (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo

Mal ehrlich, man kann sich auch im Internet falsch informieren, siehe diverse Filteranbieter (nur ein Beispiel)
Und wie hätte sich Barbara vor 15 Jahren im Internet informieren sollen??? Hatte Sie damals vielleicht gute Kontakte zum U.S.-Militär?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Was meint Ihr, wen wird der Teichneuling eher das Vertrauen schenken:
 irgendeinem wild fremden im Internet(-forum) oder einer Person die vor einem steht und vermeintlich freundlich und kompetent erscheint???

Hab es selbst erlebt beim Koihändler: Auf die Frage von einem Käufer ob 1,2m Tiefe ausreichend für Koi sei, antwortetet der Händler, dass die Tiefe völlig in Ordnung ist...

----
Ein ehrliches Wort in allen Ehren, aber bei machen Antworten muss man schon sagen...so vergrault man neue User... m.M.


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo zusammen.



			
				stu_fishing schrieb:
			
		

> @ Annett
> das sollte kein Angrif auf die Themenerstellerin oder sonst jemand sein.


Leider hat sie es aber genau so aufgefasst und sich deshalb aus dem Forum zurückgezogen.  
Ich weiß, dass es nicht so gemeint war, weil ich eben das Forum und viele der Nutzer schon recht lange kenne.... 
Aber wie soll sich denn jemand Neues hier halbwegs verstanden und gut beraten fühlen, wenn nebenher ein Eimer allgemeiner Vorwürfe abgeladen wird, der sich über Monate oder Jahre aufgestaut hat?
Diese Vorwürfe helfen den toten Fischen in keinster Weise. 

Wenns im Sommer wieder um immer kleinere Teich, mit immer mehr Fischen geht, dann haben wir jetzt hier die entsprechenden "Beweise" für unsere Hinweise! 


@Wolf und Elschen
Eure Ausführungen bedeuten für mich im Umkehrschluß folgendes:

-Ein (Fisch)Käufer ohne Internet (ein großer Teil der >40/50Jährigen kann mit diesem Medium eben (noch?) nichts oder nur sehr wenig anfangen), hat dann eben Pech gehabt bzw. darf keine Fische/Autos/Werkzeuge/Reisen kaufen? 
Was in so manchem Buch (das da mitunter im Bau- und Gartencenter direkt bei den Teichfischen rumsteht) zum Thema Teichbau/Selfmade-xy niedergeschrieben wurde, läßt mich stellenweise nur mit dem Kopf schütteln. 
Allein zum Thema Altbau"sanierung" wird im TV doch hübsch vorgemacht, wie man ein älteres Haus umgestalten kann. Schade, dass niemand zeigt, wie es dort in 10 oder 15 Jahren HINTER den Gipskartonwände so aussieht. 

-Egal was ich kaufe, ich kann mich generell nicht auf den Verkäufer verlassen, weil er selbst nicht mit den vielen Infos klar kommt bzw. nur "verkaufen" gelernt hat?
Nicht mal in Garten-Centern bekommt man eine anständige Beratung zu den ausgestellten Pflanzen! Das Internet ist voll mit solchen Berichten....


Ich denke, so einfach ist es zum Glück noch nicht.  Das Problem liegt eher mal wieder im Bereich von "Geiz ist Geil.." und "maximaler Gewinn bei minimalen Kosten...". 
Überall wird geramscht, was das Zeug hält. 
Die einen erkundigen sich vorher per Internet, ob die Ware hält, was sie verspricht. 
Die anderen zahlen entweder Lehrgeld oder können zumindest innerhalb der ersten 6 Monate  (2 Jahre) noch hoffe, ihr Geld wieder zu sehen.

Einige Händler versuchen weiterhin Qualität statt Quantität zu bieten. Doch die hat ihren Preis und ist eben nicht unbedingt in der "Bucht" unter den 1 Euro Schnäppchen oder beim Discounter um die Ecke zu finden. 

Erinnert Ihr Euch noch an Jürgens Beitrag mit dem Titel "in zehn Schritten zum Teich" oder so ähnlich? 
Die Werbung suggeriert einem doch tagtäglich nichts anderes, als das alles soooo einfach ist. Und viele sind eben nicht kritisch genug, oder hinterfragen nur bis zu einem gewissen Punkt.
Ich habe mich auch schon blöd gefühlt, als ich im Baumarkt wegen einer Farbe eben erst den einen und dann den anderen Verkäufer befragt.  Das gab nette __ Blicke.


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Annett,
wir werden das System wohl nicht mehr ändern, 
aber auch Du redest von Garten-Centern anstatt von der Fachgärtnerei, 
vom Discounter, statt vom Fachhandel. 
Da ist die Entwicklung eben hin gegangen une geht sie weiter hin. 
Der Fachhandel erlebt zunehmend wie er die Beratung macht und der Kunde doch woanders kauft nur um ein klein wenig zu sparen. 
Dazu kommt, das wir heute immer mehr machen wollen, von dem wir eigentlich gar nichts wissen. Wir trauen uns an Sachen ran, fuer die Profis ne 3 jährige Ausbildung brauchen usw. 
Lehrgeld zahlen eben die Fische bzw. die Kunden. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## Christine (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hi Annett,

klares, deutliches Jein.

Was ich sagen wollte:

Der Idealfall:
1. Ich informiere mich vorher und
2. ich nutze dazu mehrere Quellen

Mir genügt nicht ein Laden und mir genügt auch nicht ein Buch oder eine Internetseite. 

Und zugegeben: Trotzdem kann ich einen Fehlgriff tun. Davor schützt mich letztendlich nur Erfahrung. Sei es meine eigene oder die anderer, auf die ich zurückgreifen darf. Wie z.b. hier im Forum.

Ich verurteile niemanden, der unwissend ist, aber nachfragt, um aus Fehlern zu lernen und es besser zu machen.

Was ich verurteile, ist die besserwisserische Beratungsresistenz einiger weniger, die nicht die Antwort bekommen, die sie hören wollten. Die Erstellerin dieses Themas gehört da übrigens nicht dazu. Und ich würde mich freuen, wenn sie trotz allem zurückkäme.


----------



## Annett (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

@Wuzzel

Darf ich an einige Teiche erinnern, die dank Gala-Bauer neu von ihren Besitzern mit unserer Hilfe angelegt wurden? Wen sollen denn Unwissende sonst fragen, als einen "Gartenbauer", der sag er hätte die Ahnung? 
Sorry, aber das heißt ja - ich kann gar keinem mehr trauen, außer dem Internet. 
Aber auch das ist eben mit Vorsicht zu genießen und nicht jeder hat es/kann es richtig nutzen. 


Wie Thorsten zuvor noch schrieb, auch in den Fachläden (sogenannte Zoo-Fachgeschäfte!) wird man zum Teil schlecht beraten. 
Sie wollen und müssen eben auch verkaufen - wovon sollen sie sonst auch leben?
Ich habe für meinen alten Teich (max. Tiefe 1m auf 1m²) ebenfalls Koi als Fische empfohlen bekommen. Zusätzlich Nasen gegen Fadenalgen (ein Mittelchen dagegen wurde ebenfalls sehr überschwänglich empfohlen)..... :crazy
Auf die eigentliche Ursache der Algen (zu wenig Pflanzen, zuviel Futter) wurde gar nicht hingewiesen.

Irgendwann bin ich dann im Vorgängerforum von Hobby-Gartenteich gelandet und man hatte Geduld mit mir, so wie wir sie jetzt eben auch haben sollten.


----------



## Barbor (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo

ich glaube ganz viele Leute schauen erst ins Interneet, wenn das so genannte Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist.
Dann hilft es nichts wenn man sagt ....du hast alles falsch gemacht.
Das weiß der jenige dann selber.
Gut gemeinte Ratschläge sind dann besser angebracht.
Ich meine Ratschläge zur Schadensbegrenzung.



Liebe Grüße Ulli


----------



## Wuzzel (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Auch dem Internet kann man nicht trauen  

Wolf


----------



## Barbor (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



Wuzzel schrieb:


> Auch dem Internet kann man nicht trauen
> 
> Wolf



Das ist richtig trotzdem kann man viel daraus lesen bzw.lernen.

So habe ich auch viele Sachen noch besser machen können .


Lieben Gruß Ulli


----------



## jochen (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Frank,

ist sonst nicht meine Art zu zitieren, jedoch so geht es viel schneller, auf deine Fragen zu antworten.



Frank schrieb:


> Wenn ich als absoluter "Frischling" einen schönen Gartenteich bauen möchte, dann wäre auch für mich ein "Baumarkt" oder das "Zoofachgeschäft" die erste Anlaufstelle.
> 
> spricht nichts dagegen
> 
> ...



Echt, du kaufst ein Auto ohne dich vorher bei anderen Quellen zu informieren?...

@ all,

zur Themenstarterin,

was nützt es jetzt zu schmollen?

Sicherlich ist es schwer wenn man erklärt bekommt, wenn man einen Fehler gemacht hat,
und es einem gesagt wird.
Stimmt freundlich waren die Antworten nicht, aber ehrlich.
Schwanz einziehen und zum nächsten Forum zu rennen, in dem sie geschrieben bekommt das alles ganz schlimm ist, und beim nächsten mal es bestimmt nicht wieder passiert...bringt ihr wirklich nicht weiter.

Mir sind ehrliche Antworten lieber, als Lobhudelei oder sonst was in Foren.

Also Kopf hoch Barbara, weitermachen hier im Forum.


----------



## Marlowe (28. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Ihr Lieben! Angenehme Teichfreunde!

Die Annett hat die Sache aber wirklich auf den Punkt gebracht.

Tatsächlich wendet sich der Laie mit Fragen an dieses Forum,
im schlimmsten Fall ist vorher bereits das riesige Unglück passiert.
Nun denkt nicht jeder Neuling bei Teichbau oder/und Fischkauf daran,
dass wir in der "Service-Wüste" Deutschland leben. 
Die Beratung ist bei uns in Wilhelmshaven übrigens unterschiedlich! 
Im Baumarkt z.B. , ich nenne ihn `mal willkürlich und aus Gründen
des Vermeidens der Werbung einfach "Geweih-See"
finde ich mit zwei verschiedenen Verkäufern aus ein und demselben
Fachbereich zwei unterschiedlichst motivierte (informierte) Menschen.
Nicht der Job im Baumarkt allein macht unwissend, das ist mir zu ungerecht.
In der Tat: Der Verkäufer X berät mich glänzend, so dass ich beim Beratungs-
gespräch aus Büchern und Netz erworbenes Wissen gedanklich mitlaufen lassen kann,
während der Verkäufer Y unsachlich-falsches "Zeuch" erzählt. 
Wohlgemerkt: Beide Verkäufer arbeiten in ein und demselben Baumarkt.
Natürlich hat Wuzzel recht, wenn er auf die zumeist bessere Info durch Personal im Fachhandel hinweist, aber immerhin ist der Bereich "Teich+Aquaristik" auch ein spezialisierter "Laden im Laden".
Und: Stelle ich manchmal aus Spaß so manchem Angestellten im Zooladen
eine Frage, deren richtige Antwort mir vorher schon bekannt ist, dann erhalte 
ich nicht immer bessere Antworten als im Baumarkt.
Mir tut es einfach nur leid um die Menschen, die mit riesigem Eifer und toller
Beratungsleistung in den Baumärkten richtig gut und knallhart arbeiten, und dann mit solcher Bewertung als Pauschalurteil bedacht werden.
Überall liegen faule Äpfel in Körben. In jedem Job, Lehrberuf ....und bei Banken
übrigens soll nach Zeugenaussagen auch nicht immer der studierte Bänker
alles richtig machen....:smoki

Doch genug zur Ehrenrettung der Angestellten im Baumarkt.

Der Teichneuling mit seinen Fragen an das Forum weiß nicht um irgendwelche
Vorgeschichten, denkt nicht daran, dass "seine" Frage schon vorab zig-mal gestellt wurde. Muss er m.E. auch nicht, wenn die Frage doch so schnell zu 
beantworten sein kann. Bevor er -der Neuling- sich durch ewig lange Ausführungen liest, soll er doch den Vorteil der Mitgliedschaft in diesem Forum
nutzen dürfen. Sicherlich, sollte die Antwort zu umfassend ausfallen MÜSSEN, um der Sache gerecht zu werden, dann wäre der Hinweis auf "die und die" Lektüre in diesem Forum angemessen. Klar! Aber das ist doch auch etwas 
anders als der sofortige mehr oder weniger pädagogische Tritt in den Podex.

Ich hatte immer Glück! Ob per PN oder Antwort in einem Schrätt lala1), 
alle meine Bitten um Info wurden von sämtlichen Befragten ausführlich und...
...UND.... total freundlich beantwortet. 
Karsten z.B. gab mir einen LINK zum Thema, welche Größe ein __ Goldfisch wirklich erlangen kann, dazu schrieb er noch eigene Erfahrungen. Mich interessierte das, weil bei zehn verschiedenen Quellen auch zehn verschiedene
Antworten mein Wissen nicht zum Erleuchten brachten und ich in Erfahrung
bringen mußte, ob die durch meinen Sohn in den Teich eingebrachten Tiere
überhaupt ein angenehmes Leben dort zu erwarten hatten.

Der Ruhrpöttler WP-3d (oder war das C3 PO?) gab mir per Telkom geniale
Erfahrungsberichte von seiner Koihaltung. Nur noch klasse!

Klasse aber wäre es eben, wenn jeder Neue diese tollen Erfahrungen so wie 
ich machen dürfte. 

Leute, bin ich ein Sonnenschein!

Friede, Freude und Heavy Metal für uns alle, es ist doch genug davon da!

Herzlichste Grüße an alle Teichfreunde, die sich so wie ich auf den sommerlichen Teich mit all seinen Beobachtungsmöglichkeiten freuen.

Euer 

Sir Marlowe 

P.S.: Vergeßt nicht: "Rock`n`Roll is king"  (Rose Tattoo)


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

hallo alle

kann mich Anett nur anschließen!
wenn ich einem FACHHÄNDLER nicht trauen kann frage ich mich, womit er den titel FACH händler denn verdient hat?
kann sich denn jeder hinz und kunz fachhändler nennen??

mE setzt solch ein titel fachkompetenz voraus und die erwarte ich einfach.ansonsten könnte ich gleich in jeden xy baumarkt ( ohne allen verkäufern kompetenz absprechen zu wollen) gehen und nach schnäppchen schauen.
im fachgeschäft bezahle ich deutlich mehr und dafür möchte ich eine entsprechend gute information.

mir ging es wie vielen, die ihre teiche vor vielen jahren angelegt haben und  zu dieser zeit I-net-frei waren.
ich habe 8 jahre alles gesammelt, was ich an literatur über teiche finden konnte, habe mir bücher gekauft und war letztendlich in einem fachgeschäft.
und ich hatte aus heutiger sicht am ende keinen teich sondern ein wasserloch, das hohe arbeitsintensität erforderte um es in ordnung zu halten betreffs 2 täglicher filterreinigung zB, jährlicher grundreinigung usw
meine *fachberatung* verkaufte mir für 5,5m³ teich ein ponds filtertönnchen und dazu 5 koi, obwohl ich bereits goldfische und __ shubunkin im *teich* hatte.
als der erste koi starb und ich trotz allem aufwand keine erklärung dafür hatte ließ ich ihn beim veterinäramt untersuchen.
dort bekam ich erstmals wirkliche information was sache ist.
um es in einem satz zu sagen: es war alles komplett falsch!
teichanlage, filter, besatz--schlicht ALLES!
erst als ich im I-net informationen in teichforen finden konnte kam ich schrittweise an den punkt, an dem ich heute bin.

was ich damit sagen will ist:
leute, die sich vor vielen jahren ihre teiche angelegt haben oder auch teiche übernommen haben  wollten ganz sicher nicht  tiere quälen sondern haben schlicht auf die gleichen medien bzw informationen vertraut wie auch ich.
und vor 10/ 15 jahren hatte man bei weitem noch nicht soviel erfahrung   betreffs teichbau/ filtertechnik und angemessenen umgang mit den darin eingesetzten fischen.

einmal gemachte fehler beim teichbau kann man revidieren, jedoch ist die zeit dazwischen genau die zeit in der die katastrophen passieren und die leute dazu bringt sich zu fragen: was habe ich falsch gemacht??
und dann kommen sie hierher, verzweifelt und besorgt um ihre tiere, und fragen um rat und hilfe.

Aber dann muß man nichts schönreden wenn jemand um hilfe bittet,  jedoch der >ton macht die musik<
es hilft niemand, schon garnicht den tieren, wenn man erstmal anstatt lösungsmöglichkeiten in nettem ton anzubieten.

MfG
ulla


----------



## rut49 (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo, ulla,
ich hatte zwar noch keine Katastrophen mit meinem Teich, aber Fehler habe ich auch genug gemacht. Nobody is perfect, oder? Man lernt ständig dazu und versucht es den Lebewesen so schön wie möglich zu machen- und manchmal läßt man sich auch von den FACHleuten "einlullen"
Trotzdem bin ich genau Deiner Meinung: wenn "das Kind in den Brunnen gefallen ist", sollte man den Hilfesuchenden nicht damit kommen:haue3:haue3:, sondern lieber mit Rat und Tat zur Seite stehen undrh
Genau deswegen bin ich hier in diesem tollen Forum, denn: man wird so alt wie eine Kuh, und lernt immer noch dazu.

frostige Grüße aus dem Lipperland Regina


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> hallo alle
> kann mich Anett nur anschließen!
> wenn ich einem FACHHÄNDLER nicht trauen kann frage ich mich, womit er den titel FACH händler denn verdient hat?
> kann sich denn jeder hinz und kunz fachhändler nennen??



Ulla, ja, jeder Hinz und Kunz kann sich so nennen und der Verbraucher treibt das System doch selber dahin. Geiz ist geil und billig billig billig... 
Ich kann mich dran erinnern, das wir früher mehrere Aquaristikgeschäfte hatten. 
Die haben aber alle dicht gemacht, weil der Hauptumsatz heute bei Discountern gemacht werden. 
Heute haben wir die Filialen von Zoodiscountern, die haben eben alles, nicht nur eine Tierart.
Auch bei Fachhändlern findet man heute zunehmends preiswerte ungelernte Mitarbeiter. 

Marlowe hat natuerlich recht, das es auch durchaus qualifizierte Ausnahmen gibt und tatsächlich inzwischen auch einige Ketten / Märkte wieder auf Fachwissen setzen... aber im Prinzip ist Fachwissen in solchen Vertriebsschienen nicht das, was an erster Stelle gefragt ist. Aber die Tendenz ist leider weiterhin weg von Beratung, hin zu SB und Regalfüllern statt ausgebildeter Verkäufer. 

Die Zoo"fachgeschäfte" vermarkten heute eine Vielzahl von Tieren und zubehör, und ich verstehe es gut, wenn sich die Mitarbeiter nicht gleichzeiitig mit Reptilien, Nagern, Fischen, Vögeln usw perfekt auskennen können. 
Bei der durchschnittlichen Personalbesetzung muss man dann Glück haben, das gerade der entsprechende Fachmann da ist. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## matzeed7 (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Also ich wurde auch von mehreren "Fachverkäufern" so richtig veralbert. Als ich im Vorfeld meines Koiteichbaues eine Beratung in einem Zoogeschäft namens Fr******f suchte, die natürlich auch Koi/Koibedarf im Angebot hatten.

Ich hatte mein Vorhaben vorgetragen und nach einem __ Filtersystem gefragt. Der Verkäufer hatte mir dann für meinen geplanten 15m³ Teich eine Oase Optimax 10000 empfohlen, die ich an die tiefste stelle im Teich stellen sollte. Als Filter hatte er mir einen einfache Kasten gezeigt der nur 2 kleine FIltermatten hatte und noch eine Handvoll Filterkörper. Dieser würde so für 8-10 Koi ausreichend
sein. Nur gut das ich auch lesen konnte und ich mir die Pumpenbeschreibung zuhause noch mal durchlas.


Als ich dann meinen Teich mit 12m³ fertig hatte ging ich zu einem andern Zoohändler und hatte mir dann einen Biotec 18/Aquamax8000Eco aufschwatzen lassen..... Der Biotec war dann im ersten Jahr völlig überfordert und ich habe jede Woche alle Schwämmer per Hand gesäubert!


----------



## matzeed7 (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

http://www.golden-koi.de/Berichte/Berichte/Sauerstoff im Koiteich.php


----------



## bonsai (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Moin,moin

Obwohl die Fragestellerin nicht mehr mitliest und ja fast alle Aspekte schon zumindest genannt und wohl in den meisten Fällen auch richtig abgeleitet wurden, möchte ich nach einigen Jahren Abstinenz meinen Senf auch noch dazu geben. 

Wenn ein Teich 15 Jahre gut funktioniert, kann doch wohl kaum ein Beratungsfehler ursächlich für dieses Fischsterben gewesen sein.
Oder möchte ernsthaft jemand einen Verkäufer 15 Jahre haftbar machen? Das ist doch bei weitem überzogen.

Ich teile durchaus die Meinung derjenigen, die einen zu hohen Besatz beklagen.
Aber muss das in diesem Falle alleinige Ursache des Fischsterbens gewesen sein?

Die extrem niedrigen Temperaturen haben doch nicht wochenlang angehalten. Für mich kaum vorstellbar, dass unter normalen Bedingungen ein 1,20m tiefer Teich durchfriert. Unter normalen Bedingungen verstehe ich, das in der Frostperiode Ruhe am Teich herrscht.
Das kalte Wasser kann soviel Sauerstoff speichern und Fisch und Frosch haben in der Kältephase einen so geringen Sauerstoffbedarf, dass weniger oft mehr ist.

Ich halte den Einsatz von Eisfreihalten, Wasserbewegern etc. ohne zusätzliche Wärmeeinspeisung für absolut kontraproduktiv.
Welchen Sinn soll denn ein Eisfreihalter oder ein Lüfterstein haben, wenn frostkalte Außenluft in den Teich geblasen wird? 
Solche Maßnahmen kühlen den Teich doch nur noch mehr aus und unter 2°C ist für Koi eben Ende der Temperaturtoleranz.
Der Einsatz solcher Mittel macht doch nur Sinn, wenn erwärmte Luft aus einer frostfreien Garage oder Kellerraum zugeführt wird.

Ich habe frostharte Winter ohne Fischverlust bei abgeschalteter Technik überstanden aber auch Fische in milderen Wintern mit durchlaufender Filter- und Sauertsofftechnik verloren.

Es spielen so viele Faktoren eine Rolle, die nicht alle quantifizierbar sind, häufig summieren sich kleine Fehler derart, dass es dann zu einer großen Katastrophe kommt.

Das Letzte Jahr war vom Temperaturverlauf nicht einfach für die Koi.

Wissen wir im vorliegenden Fall etwas über die Futtergaben, Wasserqualität im Jahresverlauf, Wasserwechsel, Herbstkonditionierung?
Haben die Fische vielleicht den letzten Winter auch nur gerade so überlebt?

Das alles sind Faktoren, die mit entscheiden, ob ein Fisch den Winter überlebt oder nicht.

Und bei allem Respekt vor den sich immer vor jedem Kauf und werkeln umfassend Erkundigungen Einholenden, lernen am Teich und über die Jahre eigene Gedanken machen, ersetzt das nicht.

Das Thema Gartenteich mit all seinen Facetten ist so komplex und vielschichtig, das eine auch umfassende Beratung vor dem Kauf der Einzelteile wohl nicht wirklich jede Frage umfassend klären kann.

Informationen aus dem Internet sind ohne eigenen Hirnschmalz auch nicht immer hilfreich. Als Holsteiner helfen mir Ratschläge aus anderen Klimabereichen nur bedingt weiter usw....

Und zum Schluss sollten wir bei allem berechtigten meckern nicht vergessen, dass viele zigtausend Teiche in den Gärten und Wiesen stehen und der überwiegende Teil hat seine große Freude damit und so bitter die dem Thema zugrunde liegenden Totalverluste auch sind, sie sind nicht die Regel.

Für eine Aufklärung der Ursachen die zum Totalverlust führen, ist aber immer eine genaue und umfassende "Fallaufnahme und Bewertung" vor Ort notwendig und auch dann noch schwer genug, weil immer auch jede Menge subjektiver Einflüsse mit berücksichtigt, bzw ausgeklammert werden müssen.

Zweizeilige Pauschalverurteilungen werden diesem heiklen Thema aber mit Sicherheit nicht gerecht.

nördliche Grüße
Norbert


----------



## Marlowe (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Gute Sache, Norbert!

Ich wäre Dir für häufigeres Melden dankbar, Du hast sachlich "aufs Pferd
geholfen".

Stay tuned,


Sir Marlowe


----------



## Vespabesitzer (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



bonsai schrieb:


> Der Einsatz solcher Mittel macht doch nur Sinn, wenn erwärmte Luft aus einer frostfreien Garage oder Kellerraum zugeführt wird.



 soweit so gut,..
aber, was die "warme" eingeblasene Luft angeht,.. glaube ich nicht, das es einen (grossen) Unterschied macht, ob ich kalte Aussenluft oder 
(z.B. +5grad warne) Garagenluft einblase.

Luft als "Isolator" wird das Wasser (bei z.B. 6000Litern) "meiner Meinung" (!) nach, nicht von der Wassertemperatur ändern.
Was eine eigentliche Temperaturänderung bringt, dass eher die Wasserschichten (unten warm oben kalt) 
durcheinander "gerührt" werden und normalerweise parallel an der "Eisschicht" ein Loch entsteht. wo wunderbar die "Wärme" austreten kann.
(bei mir war selbst im Miniteich > +4 grad bei -70cm wenn wochenlang oben eine Eisplatte drauf lag).

=> daher bleibt eher die Frage,.. brauchen die Fischis den zusätzlichen Sauerstoffspender oder nicht ??
(PS: vor 10 Jahren hat man mir auch das Märchen beim Fischkauf erzählt, die Fische "passen" sich der Teichgröße an)...

mfG. Micha


----------



## sister_in_act (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

hallo norbert

ich stimme dir in allem zu bis auf:


> Wenn ein Teich 15 Jahre gut funktioniert, kann doch wohl kaum ein Beratungsfehler ursächlich für dieses Fischsterben gewesen sein.
> Oder möchte ernsthaft jemand einen Verkäufer 15 Jahre haftbar machen? Das ist doch bei weitem überzogen.


weil:
ein teich bleibt nicht wie angelegt durch viele faktoren ,wie schmutzeintrag, falscher, vermehrungsfreudiger besatz etc.
wenn dann ursprünglich noch alles sein gleichgewicht hatte  über die jahre kann es durchaus zum crash kommen, wenn zusätzliche dinge wie extreme witterungseinflüsse, sommer wie winter, dazukommen.
die fachberatung sollte mE auch dahingehend erfolgen aufzuklären, wie die zukünftige absehbare entwicklung sein wird.
und ich möchte noch betonen: es gibt sicher sehr gute fachhändler-und geschäfte mit kompetentem personal und beratung.aber fakt ist, wie auch Wolf schon schrieb, daß die tendenz zu *billig-billig* geht, was ware und personal betrifft und die großen märkte  die kleineren fachgeschäfte  *fressen* im lauf der zeit.

ICH habe es anders erlebt und bin kein einzelfall, wie ich weiß.

gruß ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (30. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Liebe Ulla, hohe Ansprüche an einen Verkäufer. 
Aber irgendwie muss die Beratung auch grenzen finden. 
Der Autoverkäufer bringt einem nicht das Fahren bei und nimmt die Führerscheinprüfung ab. Wer Dachziegel verkauft erklärt einem nicht was man in drei Jahren Ausbildung lernt und auch wer Fische verkauft kann nicht die komplexen Zusammenhänge eines Teiches in ein Beratungsgespräch packen. 
Es ist immer einfach, wenn man nen Schuldigen (den schlecht beratenden Verkäufer) hat, aber hier ist jeder auch in der Pflicht sich eigenständig Informationen zu beschaffen. 
Selbst als wir vor vielen Jahren einen Hund im Tierheim geholt haben hat man zwar einige Eckdaten erfragt, aber keine Vorträge gehalten, was Hundehaltung mit allen Konsequenzen Krankheiten etc. anbelangt.

Gruß Wolf


----------



## sister_in_act (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

hallo wolf
ich hab mich vielleicht bissel doof ausgedrückt...

so wars garnicht gemeint
ich dachte mehr daran, daß bei einem verkaufsgespräch vielleicht ein paar wichtige ratschläge mit auf den weg gegeben werden.

mein koi-und teichfachmann jedenfalls hat mir beim letzten teichumbau sehr viele wertvolle tipps gegeben und war auch mehrfach vor ort.
da kann ich dann wirklich von fachberatung und kompetenz sprechen.
er hat mir die richtige richtung gezeigt,-gemacht* hab ich dann selber.

gruß ulla


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Ulla, 
das mag noch gehen, wenn man das Komplettpaket Teich aus einer Hand kauft. 
Aber wie soll der Verkäufer beim Verkauf von 5 Goldfischen zu 99 cent, die in eine vorher erworbene 250 liter Teichschale von einem Discounter gesetzt werden sollen noch Zeit für ne Beratung finden, wenn bei dem Deal kaum die Arbeitszeit fürs Rauskesschern entlohnt wird. Lpgisch, das ist ne Mischkalkulation und er erhofft sich auch den Umsatz von Futter etc. ... aber haben tut er den noch nicht. 
Und so wie es hier auch im Forum ist , werden viele Kunden seinem Laden den Rücken kehren wenn er kritisch hinterfragt.
Die Verkäufer, die auch mal was nicht verkaufen, weil sie es in dem Fall nicht verantworten wollen oder können haben es oft viel schwerer im Job. Und was nen Verkäufer im Durchschnitt verdient und das er unter Umständen auf Provisionen und Prämien angewiesen ist, das dürfte bekannt sein. 
Nicht der Verkäufer und der Händler bestimmt den Markt, sondern die Nachfrage ! 
Und leider ist es eben (gerade bei preiswerten Fischen wie Goldfischen) vielen egal, ob sie da ab und an mal neue holen müssen. 

Gruß Wolf


----------



## matzeed7 (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Ich rede nicht von 10 Goldfischen zu 4,99 € sondern von Pumpen und Filter über 1000€


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Klar, wer Pumpen verkauft sollte Ahnung von der Technik und der Förderhöhe und der Literleistung und der Filterleistung haben. 
Aber muss der auch über die Gewohnheiten der verschiedensten Teichbewohner ausgebildet sein ? 

Hat hier eigentlich einer eine ungefähre Vorstellung, wieviel der durchschnittliche Verkäufer heute verdient ? Und was für eine Qualifikation für diesen Verdienst hier erwartet wird. Nur so am Rande, würd er mehr verdienen wären die Produkte teurer. Die Masse (und ich red aus Erfahrung) ist nicht bereit fuer ne gute Beratung den Mehrwert zu bezahlen, sondern im Gegenteil, erwartet das man im Fachgeschäft nach guter Beratung auch noch handeln kann. 
Bei gleichen Markenprodukten und gleichen Preisen kommt aber im SB Markt keiner auf die Idee zu handeln. 

Verantwortlich für den Teich und die Tiere darin ist in erster Linie mal der Halter und nicht der Verkäufer. Und der Halter sollte sich seine Informationen eben auch an unabhängiger Stelle holen und nicht nur bei denen, die vom Verkauf der Produkte leben müssen. 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## chromis (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Klar gibt's viele Händler(egal ob Zoohandel oder Baumarkt) bei denen die Beratung mehr als fragwürdig ist und daran sind wir als Kunden ein ganzes Stück mit beteiligt.

Nur wenn ich mir den Beginn dieses threads anschaue, dann sehe ich mich in meiner Meinung bestätigt, dass viele Käufer auch gar keine kompetente Beratung suchen. 
Wolf hat in seinem ersten Beitrag ganz vorsichtig geschrieben:


> sehr traurig, was Dir da passiert ist.
> Bevor Du wieder neue Fische einsetzt würde ich mir überlegen, on Teichgröße, und Besatzmenge bei der von Dir eingesetzten Technik wirklich zueinander passen.
> Wenn ich das Bild vom Teich so seh möchte ich das fast bezweifeln.



Diese ungläubige Antwort sowie der Rückzug waren die Folge:


> wieso bezweifelst Du das? Was schreckt Dich an dem Foto ab????



Leute, wenn ich seit 15 Jahren einen Teich mit 6000l habe, besetzt mit einer Menge viel zu großer Fische, einer vollkommen unzureichenden Technik und dann Wolf's Frage nicht verstehe, dann kann ich die Katastrophe, die jetzt passiert ist, doch nicht irgendwelchen unfähigen Verkäufern in die Schuhe schieben! In 15 Jahren Teichkarriere bleibt genügend Zeit, sich so weit zu informieren, dass man wenigstens den Anforderungen des Tierschutzgesetzes gerecht werden kann:



> Wer ein Tier hält, betreut oder zu betreuen hat,
> 
> 1. muss das Tier seiner Art und seinen Bedürfnissen entsprechend     angemessen ernähren, pflegen und verhaltensgerecht unterbringen,
> 2. darf die Möglichkeit des Tieres zu artgemäßer Bewegung nicht so einschränken, dass ihm Schmerzen oder vermeidbare Leiden oder Schäden zugefügt werden,
> 3. muss über die für eine angemessene Ernährung, Pflege und verhaltensgerechte Unterbringung des Tieres erforderlichen Kenntnisse und Fähigkeiten verfügen.



Dass 80%(meine Schätzung) der in deutschen Teichen schwimmenden Koi nicht in diese Teiche gehören und viele Teiche überhaupt nicht für einen dauerhaften Besatz mit Fischen geeignet sind, liegt eben nicht nur an schlechter Beratung, sondern auch an mangelndem Interesse am Tier und an der Bereitschaft sich ernsthaft mit dem Thema Teich zu beschäftigen.
Hier wird der Käufer dann aus eigener Schuld zum Verbraucher.


----------



## jochen (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Rainer,

genau das meinte ich auch,
es ist schon ein Hohn den Verkäufer seine eigene Lernresistenz, in die Schuhe zu schieben.
Wenn man wirklich will, kann man sich sehr gut selbst ein gewisses Fachwissen anlesen, und man erkennt dann eher, ob der Verkäufer "gut" oder "schlecht" ist. 

Mir ging es nicht in diesen Thema um gute oder schlechte Verkäufer, ich kann nur nicht verstehen, wie man sich 15 Jahre Tiere hält und irgendein Verkäufer daran schuld sein soll,
wenn Koi mit 65 cm in 6000ltr, erkranken und sterben.

Für mich unverständlich.

Es dürfte wohl doch jeden, der sich nur annähernd mit Koi beschäftigt klar sein, das solch eine Haltung, nur so enden kann.

Warum sollte man nicht darauf hinweisen?


----------



## sister_in_act (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

vielleicht sollte man allerdings dann auch berücksichtigen, daß
-- etliche teiche vor vielen jahren angelegt wurden
--vor vielleicht 10 jahren eben noch nicht jeder I-net hatte
--der wissensstand betreffs teichen, fischbestand, technik   etc zu dieser zeit nicht mit dem heutigen vergleichbar ist
--viele damals gültige informationen heute als nonsens abgetan werden.
weiterhin könnte man gerne einmal eine umfrage starten, wer seinen teich länger als 10 jahre hat und 
-KEINE fehler gemacht hat,
-- falsch beraten wurde  betreffs besatz und technik in sogenannten fachgeschäften 
--seinen teich nicht mehrfach umgebaut hat weil er/ sie inzwischen feststellen mußte, daß der fischbestand was menge und größe der tiere angeht vielleicht vor 10 jahren noch gepaßt hat, inzwischen aber , auch evtl durch schlechte , eigene erfahrungen, eines besseren belehrt wurde.

und wenn du, Jochen, nur gute erfahrungen mit entspechenden  geschäftsleuten gemacht hast ist das sehr erfreulich.und wenn du gleich beim ersten teichbau alles richtig gemacht hast--noch besser 
allerdings gibt es etliche teichbesitzer, die  genau das gegenteil erlebt haben.
und das, nachdem sie sich sehr wohl vorab in den ihnen zur verfügung stehenden medien informiert hatten, deshalb aber noch lange nicht einen wissenstand haben wie leute, die über praktische erfahrungen über jahre  beim eigenen teich sprechen können.


----------



## Wuzzel (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Ulla, 

- klar, aber gerade bei vor vielen Jahren angelegten Teichen und Leuten die jahrelang Erfahrung mit Tierhaltung haben sollte doch noch mehr Fachwissen vorhanden sein, als bei Neueinsteigern !? 
- I-Net hat auch heute nicht jeder und I-Net ist auch nicht das Allheilmittel und die einzige Heil bringende Informationsquelle, es gibt Bücher, Seminare, Vereine, Nachbarn, Freunde, Selbsthilfegruppen, Interessensgemeinschaften, Broschürenusw usw usw. die als Informationsquelle dienen können. 
- wer seinen Teich vor zig Jahren angelegt hat hört doch mit dem Zeitpunkt nicht auf sich und seinen Wissenstand weiter zu entwickeln ? 
- Schon in der Bibel steht geschrieben das derjenige der ohne Sünde ist den ersten Stein werfen soll. Sicher haben hier viele Fehler bereits gemacht. Deswegen sind wir hier, weil einen bereits gemachten Fehler brauch ich ja nicht wiederholen, wenn ich davon erfahre. 
- das auch in Fachgeschäften falsch beraten wurde und wird steht ausser Frage, das liegt in der Natur der Dinge und teilweise eben in purer Gewinnmaximierung einiger Kaufleute. 
- Wenn der Fischbestand nicht passt gibt es durchaus andere Maßnahmen, als immer den Teich umzubauen. Das liest man doch hier oft im Forum... "wenn die größer werden gebe ich die ab... "

Den letzten Satz versteh ich im Zusammenhang mit dem anderen Text überhaupt nicht. 
Vielleicht kannst Du mir den noch mal erklären ? 

Gruß 
Wolf


----------



## sister_in_act (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

hallo wolf

hatte ohnehin noch vergessen dir auf dein post von 9'03 zu antworten.
du hast da sicher recht.allerdings frage ich mich ernstlich, womit sich denn ein fachhändler vom baumarkt zB abheben will wenn nicht in  kompetenter  beratung? 
und warum sollte man dann überhaupt noch zu einem fachhändler gehen, wo man deutlich höhere preise zahlt??



> Wenn der Fischbestand nicht passt gibt es durchaus andere Maßnahmen, als immer den Teich umzubauen. Das liest man doch hier oft im Forum... "wenn die größer werden gebe ich die ab... "



auch das ist nicht mehr so einfach weil die meisten teichleute bereits selbst einen überschuß an fischen haben.
und ehrlich...ich hätte meine goldis nicht an jemand abgegeben, der eine größere *speisbütte* als  neues goldfischdomizil auserkoren hat.



> I-Net hat auch heute nicht jeder und I-Net ist auch nicht das Allheilmittel und die einzige Heil bringende Informationsquelle, es gibt Bücher, Seminare, Vereine, Nachbarn, Freunde, Selbsthilfegruppen, Interessensgemeinschaften, Broschürenusw usw usw. die als Informationsquelle dienen können.



seminare, selbsthilfegruppen und vereine findet man vielleicht in ballungszentren, nicht auf dem platten land, leider.
wirkliche teichfreaks, die sich mehr als nur eine wanne mit wasserspiel  in den garten setzen sind nicht oft in unmittelbarer umgebung.kontakt  könnte man dann eher zufällig über I-net bekommen, sofern man es hat.

bücher und infomaterial ist oft unzureichend, mit merkwürdigen informationen gespickt die vielleicht annodazumal  geltung hatten aber lange überholt sind und ob ein buch gut oder eher weniger ist weiß man erst, wenn man es gelesen hat.

genau aus diesem grund bin ich ja zum fachhandel gegangen ,--aber das hatten wir ja schon

mein letzter satz im vorherigen post bezog sich auf jochens anmerkung bezüglich der lernresistenz.

wozu kommen leute in dieses forum??
aus dem gleichen grund, weshalb jemand zu einem ( dahabenwiresschonwieder) fachhändler geht.
sie erwarten , daß hier leute mit sachkenntnis und teicherfahrung  sind, die ihnen helfen beim problem und wodurch sie natürlich lernen können es zukünftig besser zu machen.die sie beraten und ihnen fehler aufzeigen und ihnen empfehlungen geben, die letztendlich denen zugute kommt, um die es geht: den tieren!



> ich kann nur nicht verstehen, wie man sich 15 Jahre Tiere hält und irgendein Verkäufer daran schuld sein soll,
> wenn Koi mit 65 cm in 6000ltr, erkranken und sterben


.

ich kann es schon verstehen. 
und nicht irgendein verkäufer sondern genau der, der womöglich beim verkauf erzählt hat, daß sich fische in ihrem größenwachstum dem teich anpassen.
wenn selbst in büchern so ein quark steht  und von  *ichschreibsnimmer* proklammiert wird muß man sich doch nicht wundern.

natürlich bin ich als tierbesitzer in der pflicht, wie auch schon chromis schreibt, mich zu kümmern und ggf änderungen gleichweder art vorzunehmen wenn ich merke, daß das wohl meiner tiere gefährdet ist.

aber hilfts dem fragesteller immer wieder die gleiche litanei  vorzubeten anstatt lösungsvorschläge zu machen?



> wer seinen Teich vor zig Jahren angelegt hat hört doch mit dem Zeitpunkt nicht auf sich und seinen Wissenstand weiter zu entwickeln ?



wenn alles gut läuft, die tiere gesund sind und am teich offensichtlich alles im lot ist macht sich kaum einer einen kopf.das elend geht  erst los wenn eine katastrophe passiert.
so ists zumindest meistens , leider

gruß ulla


----------



## Tiffi (31. Jan. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



sister_in_act schrieb:


> wozu kommen leute in dieses forum??
> aus dem gleichen grund, weshalb jemand zu einem ( dahabenwiresschonwieder) fachhändler geht.
> sie erwarten , daß hier leute mit sachkenntnis und teicherfahrung  sind, die ihnen helfen beim problem und wodurch sie natürlich lernen können es zukünftig besser zu machen.die sie beraten und ihnen fehler aufzeigen und ihnen empfehlungen geben, die letztendlich denen zugute kommt, um die es geht: den tieren!
> 
> ...



Hallo Ulla,

danke für Deinen sachlichen Beitrag. Warum bitte sollte ich mir einen Kopf machen, solange alle Fische munter waren? Wir haben immer auf die Wasserqualität geachtet und darauf, dass sich kein Schlamm am Grund sammelte. Dass etwas nicht in Ordnung war, haben wir leider zu spät gemerkt. 

Allerdings habe ich wirklich nicht damit gerechnet, dass ich hier gleich als "beratungsresistent" und ähnliches bezeichnet werde und mir dann noch angekreidet wird, dass ich mich daraufhin nicht mehr melde. Es sollen sich bitte dabei nicht alle angesprochen fühlen, ich habe schon gesehen, dass die Mehrheit sachlich reagiert und finde das prima. Aber die anderen müssen ihre Überlegenheit in Zukunft anderen beweisen, ich stehe als Opfer nicht mehr zur Verfügung.

Wir werden nach dem Wasserwechsel nur noch __ Moderlieschen in den Teich setzen, weder Kois, noch Shubunkins noch Goldfische, und das schaffen wir sicher auch so.

Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## jochen (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara,

mach dir bitte die Mühe und lese einige Beiträge die ich hier im Forum geschrieben habe.
Du wirst sehr schnell merken das ich wirklich nicht derjenige bin der auf Neulinge eindrischt,
nur kann ich wirklich nicht verstehen das du bisher nicht auf die Tipps die die hier gegeben wurden geantwortet hast.

Du hast hier im Forum deine Frage gestellt, und dir sind sicherlich die richtigen Antworten gegeben worden, freundlich waren einige nicht, das stimmt.

Ich kann nur nicht verstehen wenn  man schmollt und sich in eine Ecke verkriecht, und diejenigen die dir wirklich geantwortet haben, sollen die Puhmänner sein.

Ich habe hier sehr viel an Tipps bekommen, und ich habe sehr viel an Erfahrungen weitergegeben,
darauf kommt es an, in einen Fachforum.

Das du bei deinen Teichneuanfang den Besatz so wählst wie in deinen letzen Satz beschrieben freut mich persönlich ungemein,
wieder wurden durch unsere Antworten Fische gerettet, und du machst nicht wieder den selben Fehler.

Sei doch mal ehrlich, sind dir ehrliche Antworten nicht viel lieber, du wurdest darauf hingewiesen was du falsch gemacht hast, und du hast es jetzt anscheinend auch eingesehen.

Was nützt wenn ich oder andere , dich bedauert hätten, irgendeinen Quark geschrieben hätten, und dich ermutigt hätten es nochmals mit Koi zu probieren....nichts.

Wer mich kennt, der weiss bestimmt das ich nicht der Typ bin der jemanden überlegen sein möchte, ganz im Gegenteil,
ich bin immer froh wenn mir geholfen wird, und ich bin auch froh wenn ich helfen kann.

@ Ulla,

jepp ich bin total zufrieden mit meinen Teich, für mich ist ein kleiner Traum in Erfüllung gegangen.
Ich hätte das jedoch nie ohne dieses Forum geschafft, indem ich mich informieren konnte.
Zusätzlich lies ich mich von Verkäufern beraten, von denen ich merkte sie haben wirklich Ahnung,
und habe in Büchern und Zeitschriften gelesen.

Ich lass mich wirklich nicht aus diesem Forum verjagen, nur weil ich mal schroff eine Antwort gegeben oder bekommen habe,
ich kann einstecken...


----------



## Wuzzel (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara, 

glaub mir, dieses Forum bietet auch für Teiche mit __ Moderlieschen und sogar für Teiche ohne Fische ganz erstklassige Informationen. Das Forum hat Dir aber vielleicht den entscheidenden Hinweis gegeben, demnächst auf große Fische zu verzichten. Was hat Dich dazu bewogen Moderlieschen einzusetzen und warum willst Du nicht eventuell ganz ohne Fische ? 

Auch Du kannst mit Deinen jahrelangen Erfahrungen sicher wertvolle Tipps weitergeben,  
von daher finde ich Deine Entscheidung Dich zurückzuziehen sehr schade, aber werde Sie respektieren.

Ich bin fast seit Anfang des öffentlichen Internets dabei und kann Dir aus vielen Erfahrungen sagen, das auch wenn der Ton in Foren mal sehr direkt sein kann, die Fragesteller werden zu 99,9 % nicht als Opfer gesehen. Und in diesem Fall kann ich für die Antwortenden glaube ich sagen: zu 100 %. 
Foren sind aber sehr direkt, und so war es hier auch. Es fehlt das Gegenüber, die Betonung, die Mimik, die Gestik. Und so interpretiert man oft etwas zwischen die Zeilen. 

Sollte ich mich irgendwo im Ton vergriffen haben, hier oder anderswo, dann bitte ne PN und man kann sicher klären, wie das gemeint war. Aber solche Diskussionen und Schuldzuweisungen gehören eigentlich nicht in einen "Tote Fische Thread". 

Du hast eine von den beiden Möglichkeiten (vergrößern oder keine großen Fische mehr) gewählt. Von daher hat das Forum doch wieder mal geholfen, auch wenn der Weg dahin manchmal etwas holprig ist. 
Aber auch hier sind eben nur Menschen mit unterschiedlicher Bildung, mit Unterschiedlichem Wortschatz, mit unterschiedlichen Kommunikationswegen und last but not least auch mit unterschiedlicher Tagesform und Laune. 

Mit internetten Grüßen aus Bielefeld 

Wolf


----------



## Tiffi (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Wolf und alle anderen,

können wir feststellen, dass sowohl einige von Euch als auch ich sehr oder auch überempfindlich reagiert haben und unter die ganze Geschichte einen Strich ziehen?

Dass ich hier zumindest derzeit nicht mitschreiben will, hat einen ganz einfachen Grund: Das Thema Teich ist für mich im Moment abgehakt, weil wir da gar nichts tun können. Die Eisdecke wird immer noch dicker.

Jetzt muss ich meinen Kopf wieder frei machen für unsere anderen "Baustellen", die nicht auf Eis gelegt werden können.

Wenn dann irgendwann wieder (nicht mehr ganz) frisches Wasser im Teich ist, freue ich mich erst einmal darüber, dass mir keine Fische mehr die Seerosen abfressen und ich mir endlich meine Lieblingspflanze kaufen kann. Und dann werde ich sehen, ob und ggf. welche Pflanzen mir die Kälte übrig gelassen hat.

Es ist zwar schlimm, dass so viele Tiere gestorben sind, aber unter dem Verlust einiger Pflanzen leide ich mindestens ebenso.

Nichts für ungut und liebe Grüße
Barbara


----------



## Koi-Uwe (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara,
ich freue mich das du nicht den Kopf in den Sand steckst. 

Ich denke auch, lass uns neu anfangen dann wirst du auch merken das hier eigentlich eine sehr Nette Atmosphäre herrscht 

Also


_______________________________________________________________ <<<<< Strich


----------



## Dodi (1. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara,

bisher war ich in diesem Thema nur stille Mitleserin und dachte zwischenzeitlich, du wolltest Dich überhaupt nicht mehr äußern, warst ja auch tagelang hier nicht online.

Für einen Neuling in einem Forum ist es nicht leicht, die Meinungen anderer zu verkraften, besonders, wenn dieser - wie so oft - erst dazukommt, wenn sprichwörtlich "das Kind in den Brunnen" gefallen ist.
Sicherlich ist es hart, die Realität so direkt vor Augen gehalten zu bekommen, jedoch meint es hier keiner böse, wenn es manchmal auch sehr hart klingt, sondern will nur helfen. 

Also, ich würde mich freuen, mal wieder von Dir zu hören/lesen und wünsche Dir viel Glück und Erfolg bei dem Teich-Neuanfang und allen weiteren Vorhaben, die Dir so im Kopfe umhergehen.


----------



## Jogibärle (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Tote Tiere*

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe dieses Jahr auch Pech mit meinen Kois. Mein größter Koi mit 60 cm ist erfroren + 2 kleinere Kois mit 30cm u. 15cm.

Jetzt habe ich ein anderes Problem, jetzt ist mein Teich über die Hälfte aufgefroren, hab zwei Sprudler drin und es waren wieder zwei Kois an der Oberfläche. Sie sind aber noch nicht ganz tot, das sich ihre Kiemen noch bewegen.
Der Winter ist eindeutig zu kalt. Mein Teich ist über 10 Jahre alt und ich hatte noch nie Probleme im Winter.
Ich seh auch nicht mehr auf den Teichgrund, was ist passiert mit den Fischen.

Haben die Fische zu wenig Sauerstoff im unteren Bereich durch die lange Kälte und den Frost. Viel Schmutz liegt nicht am Teichboden.
Wenn sie an die Oberfläche kommen ist es zu kalt und sie gehen dann ein.

Habe noch nie den Filter über den Winterlaufen lassen und hatte damit noch nie Probleme.
Wär kann mir einen Tipp geben damit der Rest nicht auch noch eingeht.
Ich hasse diesen Winter und die Kälte.

Werde den kommenden Winter mein Teich mit PE-Bällen abdecken wie es viele Koihändler und Privatleute machen u. zusätzlich einen Teichheizer installieren:hai

Die nächsten minusgrade sind am kommen für die Tage


grüße vom Jogibärle


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Jogibärle,
ich denke du wirst keine andere Möglichkeit haben als die restlichen noch aus dem Teich zu holen, oder das Wasser langsam aufzuheizen.
Ein Teilwasserwechsel ist jetzt auch noch Pflichtprogramm, auch damit bekommst du etwas Temperatur in den Teich.

Wie du schon schon vermutet hast, sind deine Kois sehr Wahrscheinlich erfroren, weil unten der Sauerstoff verbraucht war und sie deshalb nach oben gekommen sind.


----------



## Jogibärle (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo zusammen,
leider hab ich auch tot Tiere, was mich am meisten stinkt ist, das mein 60cm Koi tot ist
ich hoffe ich bringe den Rest noch durch.
Diesen Winter werde ich wie auf dem Bild meine Teich mit den PE-Bällen abdecken und den kommen Winter werde ich vorsorgen und mich noch vorher infomieren was am besten ist.

gruß Jogibärle


----------



## khs (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo alle zusammen,

ich will auch hier mal einen Beitrag leisten, aber mich auf einen Vorschlag konzentrieren, der zumindest bei mir (einem Neuling unter den Teichbesitzern) geholfen hat.

Wir hatten hier an der Nahe sicher auch einen sehr harten Winter, zwar kaum Schnee, aber Kälte. Mein Teich war schnell mit Eis überzogen, und bevor er ganz zu war habe ich mich bei erfahrenen Teichbesitzern erkundigt. Setze ein Luftpumpe ein war die erste Aussage. Die zweite kaufe dir einen Teich-Heizer mind. 200-300 Watt, das hält dir ein Loch frei.

Die Luftpumpe ging 2 Tage, dann war der Luftschlauch mit Kondenswasser zugefroren. Also jeden zweiten Tag auftauen, das war eigentlich nicht mein Ziel. Es kam dann ein Rat, der optimal ist, und der den ganzen Winter über funktioniert hat.

Ich hatte schon von Beginn an eine "Nitto Kolbenpumpe LA80" mit Verteiler und Luftsteinen, als Platte aber auch als Zylinder.
Diese Kobenpumpe habe ich wie auf dem Bild ersichtlich in einen Plastikkasten gestellt und dann wieder verschlossen. Natürlich sind zwei kleine Löcher angebracht, durch die 1. der Luftschlauch geht, 2. das Stromkabel geht.

Da die Kolbenpumpe Wärme abstrahlt und ich zusätzlich Luft über den Verteiler in den Kasten lasse, ist es im Kasten immer warm (nicht heiß). Die Pumpe gibt also auch durch den Luftschlauch Wärme in den Luftstein, denn ich habe nur 10-15 Luftschlauch aus dem Kasten bis in das Wasser. Erwärmt natürlich nicht das Wasser.

Ich habe nun über 6 Wochen keine Probelme, es bleibt ständig ein relativ großes Loch im Teich eisfrei, selbst bei der stärksten Kälte in diesem Jahr.

Auf dem Bild seht Ihr die Tätigkeit bei der extremsten Sytuation, also als ich mit diesem System begann. Schon kurze Zeit später hatte ich ein weitaus größeres Loch frei durch die kleinen Wellen die entstehen. 

Meine Wassertemperaturen sind 1 Grad an der Oberfläche und 4 Grad in 2 Meter Tiefe. 

Für die Zukunft werde ich mir einen eigenen großen Eisfreihalter aus Styrodur fertigen. Hier wird dann der Schego Titan Eisfreihalter 300 Watt reinkommen. Zusätzlich werde ich die Kolbenpumpe wie oben beschrieben einsetzen. Damit werde ich mindestens an 2 Stellen Luftlöcher haben. 

Wollte mit dieser Darstellung nur eine Möglichkeit aufzeigen wie man auch neben sicher noch anderen Dingen vorbeugen kann, denn die Diskusion um die Fachverkäufer bringt hier NIEMAND weiter.







Freue mich, wenn jemand davon Nutzen hat.


----------



## Tiffi (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Karl-Heinz,

wir haben - leider viel zu spät - festgestellt, dass es schon reicht, den Sauerstoffsprudler laufen zu lassen. GG hatte ihn im Herbst im Teich gelassen und trotz der dicken Eisschicht kam jetzt bei einem Versuch noch Luft durch den Schlauch.

Und diese Luft ohne jede Heizung hat gereicht, im Teich ein ziemlich großes Loch aufzutauen. So konnten wir die toten Fische rausholen.

Ich habe jetzt gelesen, dassman diesen Schlauch ohne den Kopf am Rand in den Teich legen und laufen lassen soll. Über die Luftmenge kann man sicher dann die Größe der freien Stelle regulieren.

LG Barbara


----------



## Koi-Uwe (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

@Karl-Heinz
Danke für den Beitrag  Finde ich sehr Hilfreich

Wichtig ist nun mal, dass man nicht die kalte Außenluft in den Teich bläst, dadurch kühlt man ihn zu sehr aus.

Sollte in der nächsten Woche die befürchtete Kältewelle kommen, werde ich das an meinem Teich mal probieren und messen.


----------



## khs (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Barbara,

also alle die Teichbesitzer die ich kenne die das so machen wie ich hier dargestellt habe, haben immer den Sprudelstein am Luftschlauch.

Natürlich kann ich durch die Ventile die am Verteiler sind die Stärke des sprudelns beeinflußen.

Wichtig ist, daß der Schlauch vom Austritt aus dem Kasten bis ins Wasser so kurz wie möglich ist, damit die Luft nicht erkaltet und sich dadurch Kondenswasser bilden würde, was gefriert. 

Drücke Dir die Daumen für einen guten Neuanfang im Frühjahr.


----------



## Jogibärle (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo khs,
mein Teich ist fast aufgefroren, nur noch eine kleine dünne Platte schwimmt noch rum. Habe 2 Pumpen laufen und 2 Sprudler
Mein Teich war auch massiv gefroren, die Kälte ist einfach zuviel

War heut abend noch kurz in einem Zoogeschäft da der Inhaber auch Kois hat, in dem Geschäft ist es super warm und die Kois sind  top fit und fressen ohne ende. Am besten wäre eine Überwinterung im Innenraum, leider ist es mit viel Arbeit und natürlich auch das Platzangebot

grüße Jogibärle


----------



## Conny (11. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo,

nachdem ich aus diesem Thema den Zeitungsbeitrag gelesen hatte, habe ich mich an Herrn Kleinherbers NABU Wesel gewandt. 

Seine Antwort hier:

_Hallo Frau Lxxxxxx,

herzlichen Dank für Ihr Interesse.

Wahrscheinlich war auch Ihr Teich vollständig von einer starken Eisdecke
verschlossen. Oder meinen Sie mit nicht ganz zugefroren, dass spezielle
Partien der Wasseroberfläche gänzlich eisfrei blieben?

So auch Ihr Teich von einer Eisdecke verschlossen war, erlitten die
 Frösche ggf. Sauerstoffmangel und sind letztlich erstickt. Aufgrund der
niedrigen Temperaturen und der geringen Sonneneinstrahlung (evtl. geschl.
Schneedecke) werden die Unterwasserpflanzen kaum zur Belüftung des Teiches
beigetragen haben. Der Sauerstoffmangel mag durch einen zu hohen Besatz
sauerstoffzehrender Organismen (hierzu zählen sämtliche
Entwicklungsstadien von Wasserinsekten, Amphibien und Fischen) eingetreten
sein.

So Ihr Teich durch technische Belüftung (Pumpe) nicht ganz mit einer
Eisdecke überspannt war bleibt anzunehmen, dass die Frösche an mangelnden
Energiereserven eingegangen sind. Der Dezember war nämlich vor Weihnachten
gleich an mehreren Tagen noch so mild, dass die Amphibien aktiv blieben
und nicht in die energiesparende Kältestarre verfallen konnten. Bei diesen
längeren milden Verhältnissen zehren die Tiere nämlich sehr von Ihren
angefressenen Fettreserven.

Tun kann man da eher nichts. Die Tiere haben sich Ihr Winterquartier nicht
gut ausgesucht. Gute Winterquartiere sind für sämtliche wechselwarme
Tierarten von besonderer Bedeutung. Es ist natürlich, dass die Individuen,
die sich nicht angemessen verhalten den Kürzeren ziehen.

Die stattfindende Klimaveränderung wird für sämtliche Pflanzen- und
Tierarten noch eine enorme Beeinträchtigung bewirken. Viele Arten müssen
dadurch wahrscheinlich aussterben.

So Sie sich in Ihrem Garten vornehmlich um den Schutz der heimischen
Amphibien mühen möchten, wäre es ratsam den Teich fischfrei zu halten. Das
alleine würde die Situation für Frosch, Kröte und Molch nicht spürbar
optimieren. Die intensive Forst- und Landwirtschaft sowie die vielen
Straßen sind in unserem Lande die stärksten Gefährdungsfaktoren für diese
Arten.

MFG

Axxxx Kxxxxxxxxx_


----------



## Tiffi (12. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo Conny,

danke für diesen Brief. Da ist meine Entscheidung, nur noch ein paar __ Moderlieschen einzusetzen, offensichtlich fast optimal.


Liebe Grüße
Barbara

die sich auf viele schöne Seerosen freut


----------



## HKL (13. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Moin!
Ich habe das Problem des Luftloch-Freihaltens seit Jahren mit 1 bzw. 2 Styopor-Schwimmern gelöst. Kleiner Teich und großer Teich. Im Kasten für die Filter stehen seitdem 2 Luftpumpen für Teich und Aquarium (Heissner mit 4 Ventilen und japanischer Hersteller mit 2 Ventilen). Von diesen laufen Silikonschläuche in Kunststoffrohren (aus dem Baumarkt für Elektrokabel-Verlegung - gibt es in 2m-Längen zum passend schneiden und auch 90 Grad - Bögen) ca. 10 cm oberhalb der Wasseroberfläche zu den Schwimmern. Dort mittig hinein ein Loch, durch das ein Rohr nur unter das Styopor führt. Schlauch mit Luftsprudelsteinen ca. 10-15 cm unter der Wasseroberfläche abhängend. Die Pumpen stehen trocken und können wunschgemäss eingestellt werden. Ich habe seit Jahren keinen komplett zugefrorenen Teich mehr gehabt. Bei den Schwimmern sollte man nur beachten dass die Lüftungsschlitze an den Seiten freibleiben, da das Wasser bei steigendem Frost schon etwas hochfriert. Nach mehreren Versuchen haben sich seinerzeit die Schwimmer von Heissner als optimal erwiesen, da diese aus 2 Teilen bestehen (Deckel und eigentlicher Schwimmer). Der Schwimmer kann durch Gewichtsbeigabe in den seitlichen Kammern den Wunschverhältnissen (Schwimmtiefe) angepasst werden. Zum nächsten Winter werde ich mir noch den Luxus eines Schaltthermometers gönnen.

Gruß
Holger

PS: Bilder stelle ich möglicherweise in den nächsten Tagen dazu, hatte gerade keine Kamera zur Hand.


----------



## Teichwolf (20. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*

Hallo und herzliches Beileid zu Deinen toten Fischen.

Der lange und strenge Winter verschont wohl keinen.

Unseren Teich bedeckt bestimmt eine 15 cm lange Eisschicht und ich komme an die toten Fische gar nicht heran, ohne das Eis aufhacken zu müssen.

Ich werde wohl warten, bis es jetzt hoffentlich irgendwann wärmer wird und die Eisdecke endlich aufbricht.


----------



## Tiffi (21. Feb. 2009)

*AW: Alle Tiere tot*



Teichwolf schrieb:


> Hallo und herzliches Beileid zu Deinen toten Fischen.
> 
> Unseren Teich bedeckt bestimmt eine 15 cm lange Eisschicht und ich komme an die toten Fische gar nicht heran, ohne das Eis aufhacken zu müssen.



Hallo Teichwolf,

danke für Dein Mitgefühl. Wir haben übrigens den Teich an 2 Stellen aufgehackt und danach noch 2 Sprudler laufen lassen, weil wir die toten Fische nicht zu lange im Wasser lassen wollten.

Heute haben wir den Teich (fast) leer gemacht und die Bilanz ist hinsichtlich der __ Frösche ganz schrecklich: Wie haben 100 tote Frösche gefunden . Ich möchte nur wissen, wo die im Sommer alle waren :crazy.

Aber es gab auch eine schöne Überraschung, denn mindestens 1/2 Dutzend __ Moderlieschen haben überlebt! Heute Nachmittag werden die restlichen rausgefischt, nachdem wir noch auf die Schnelle ein neues Netz kaufen mussten.


----------

